# Silesia City - new biggest city in Poland?



## 1000city (Sep 8, 2007)

Does anyone have a map of some sort to illustrate the proportions, density and locations of these cities in relation to each other? Basically how Silesia City is built up. Thanks"

Well, here's photo from thread about Katowice. It shows only midmost part of conurbation, perhaps 1/3 of it. Not more, as only 2 cities are fully included and 3rd allmost all (inside yellow line - Katowice). Click pic to full size, and I'll try to find sth better than this, but it may be hard due to large area. Aprox. 60-65 kms w-e and 35 kms n-s.













I invite to this thread about my city
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=526767"


----------



## 1000city (Sep 8, 2007)

artursiwy91 said:


> In polisch Wikipedia is written, the radiostatioon in Gliwice is the tallest on the world
> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiostacja_gliwicka


Hmm, I think You're right, and I was wrong. Other sources, including Gliwice Museum, also say it's considered as the tallest wooden structure in the world. Really nice view at night, as it's icy blue lightened :cheers:


----------



## cernoch (Aug 7, 2007)

I thought it was already an urban area called Katowice.


----------



## 1000city (Sep 8, 2007)

No, there wasn't. Katowice is midmost and capitol of metro area called Upper Silesian Industrial Area (slightly misleading, as not all cities are silesian). 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Upper_Silesian_Industry_Area
Each city and town got it own history, downtown, identity, and citizens don't like calling whole area "Katowice" (it's like call Ruhrgebiet "Essen" or California "Los Angeles"). We got Transportation Union etc. but so far area as a whole, and relations between city have never been formalised. That's going to change with creation of Metropolitan Union, with executives, board of cities presidents, chairman for co-ordination of promotion, development, investments etc. Perhaps it'll lead to one city in the future, but unlikely. Variety is cool, and I don't think it's necessary  Still we have to create and promote one "trade mark" for this area to attract investors and tourists, because cities solitarily are unable to do it it properly. For example: Chorzów initially didn't get Euro2012 despite having the bigest stadium in Poland because UEFA delegates found in application papers it's a small city with few hotels. Later they realised it's just a part of large metro area. In future Meropolitan Union will applicate for major events and investors; co-operation, bigger numbers, more money, known brand should help to avoid such mistakes.


----------



## creativeboy (Sep 29, 2007)

Silesia skyline at night​


----------



## MephiR (Jan 19, 2007)

Creativeboy, I can't believe. You are citizen of Warsaw and You promote Silesia. Respect .

Look at this thread - CLICK! There are some pictures of Bytom (Beuthen in german, Bitom in czech). There and there are few photos Bytom and Silesia cityscapes.


----------



## French-Polish_Man67 (Nov 5, 2007)

I think all the polish people have to promote Silesia, because Poland need big cities, in order to be more powerfull.


----------



## SilesianSkyscraper (Aug 14, 2007)

French-Polish_Man67 said:


> I think all the polish people have to promote Silesia, because Poland need big cities, in order to be more powerfull.


Bu varsovians hates Silesians and Silesians hates varsovians 
Silesia is for Poland the same as Catalonia or Basque Country to Spain - other culture, language, tradition.


----------



## artursiwy91 (Jan 24, 2007)

SilesianSkyscraper said:


> Bu varsovians hates Silesians and Silesians hates varsovians
> Silesia is for Poland the same as Catalonia or Basque Country to Spain - other culture, language, tradition.


I think "hate" is too strong word, I think "don't like" is better word.

And one panorama of Katowice by @absinth from http://forum.gkw.katowice.pl/index.php


----------



## creativeboy (Sep 29, 2007)

Today:

Welcome in Bytom district!
Bytom (Beuthen) is a big district in the north of Silesia City. It has got 200 000 inhabitants.









Market Street













































Silesian Opera 1









Silesian Opera 2









Old builings









Warsaw Uprising Street









Cracow Street 1









Cracow Street 2









Jagiellonska Street









Dworcowa Street 1









Dworcowa Street 2









Dworcowa Street 3









Corner building









Katowicka Street









St. John church









Holy Trinity church









Modern & Old









Liberty Palace









High school









Music school









Swimming Pool









Szombierki power plant









Power Plant

More soon
​


----------



## MephiR (Jan 19, 2007)

Last picture is old Ironworks Bobrek.

Bytom - beautiful old town - my town


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

the image of the plant is impressive... it looks like a stranded ocean liner


----------



## creativeboy (Sep 29, 2007)

*Socrealism, modernism and plattenbau in Koszutka district*









Office









Socrealism









Korfanty Street









Some green









GIG - Main Coal Mines Instytute









Footbal (in Silesian: Fussbal)









Monument









Socialism City









Socrealism









Park









Socrealism









Social Flats









Block


*Trams in Silesia City*









Konstal 105









Konstal 102









Konstal 116









Konstal 116









Konstal 116 near the Spodek









Konstal 116 near Altus









Konstal 116 - "Karlik"
​


----------



## creativeboy (Sep 29, 2007)

Some photos:









Mickiewicz Street









Stalexport Towers









Sokolska Street









Main Railway Station









Some green in city center









City at night









Silesian Cathedral









Saturn?









Altus









Court









Post-modernism









DOKP









The Spodek arena









DOKP









CityBank









Haperowiec Block









The Stars









Balcony









Theology University









Korfanty Avenue









Coal Mine









Corner building​


----------



## creativeboy (Sep 29, 2007)

Some photos form Zabrze (Hindenburg) district:









Power Plant









Old post-German houses









Church









Industrial​


----------



## creativeboy (Sep 29, 2007)

Some commieblocks!









Sosnowiec Zagórze









Dąbrowa Górnicza Mydlice









Mydlice









Mydlice









Tauzen









Tauzen









Silesia Stadium & Tauzen









Corns​


----------



## EjPi (May 3, 2007)

>




For me these are the best commieblocks ever


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow, I'm impressed, Nice city!


----------



## 1000city (Sep 8, 2007)

These are not typical commieblocks. There's no single object build from prefabricated concrete slabs (typical metod for commieblocks). Design is inspired with late modernism movement, while typical comieblock design was inspired with nothing but low cost and fast developing. As for buildings and district designed in 50's, the darkest time of communism, they are really good, and I find living in this palce comfortable (I live in one of corns/maizes). I'll show the place in "Katowice" thread more specific someday


----------



## creativeboy (Sep 29, 2007)

Tychy - commieblock heaven but it has got some nice places:









Piramida ***** Hotel









City in night









Cityview

And some shots from East districts - Sosnowiec, Bedzin, Czeladz and Dabrowa









Zyleta skyscraper - part of Silesian University









Expressway to the city center









Bedzin Castle









Rail









In night 1









In night 2​


----------

